# 3x3 BLD device



## gillesvdp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi!

I just got an e-mail from the organizers of the Osaka Open and they are going to use a special device for the 3x3 BLD event.

http://jrca.cc/taikai/2008/osaka200800329/bld.htm


I think it is nicely done. I just hope it does not interfere with the actual solving by not making it possible to move your arms freely or something.

Just wanted to let you know.
Have fun!

Gilles


----------



## alexc (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks like a very nice way to prevent cheating without holding a sheet of paper constantly. However, it does look like it can interfere with arm movement a little.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2008)

First: Gilles is still alive 
Second: Are you going there to compete?
Third: Is it just me, or can you actually see through that device? It looks semi-transparent


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 19, 2008)

I think that would restrict peoples abilty to manuver the cube, Because when I solve, I like to have the cube as close to my chest as possible, IDK why, don't ask me, I also like to have both elbows at a 45< angle.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried something very much like this with my 7 cube multiBLD attempt from a week ago (the one where I only got 3/7). I was attempting to video it, but then I missed so the video wasn't worth much.  It really wasn't that bad to use, although it was worse than just a single solve because I had to pull my hands away to get at each cube as I went. (Actually, what I was using was a large videocassette package, the kind that holds multiple videos, that my wife had checked out from the library. I just stood it up between me and the cube, and it works almost exactly the same as this would.)

I hope we can use something like this at Chattahoochee. It seems like a good solution to me.

Arnaud, I'm thinking that maybe we're seeing a reflection off the bottom, rather than seeing through it. At least I would hope so.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 19, 2008)

As for the device:
Why not have 3 pieces of metal or some other anti-oblique/transparent material glued togeter at a 90 degree angle, so it looks like this:

===
** *=* <-anti-oblique/transparent material
=== person
____
^table

the bold equal sign is a hole in which one can put there hands through, the ** is the cube.

So basically:
A box with 2 holes for the hands, the cube they solve is inside of the cardboard box.


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, what if you want to stand, and move about?

Also, has anyone consider the seconds lost in moving the cube around behind the barrier?


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> First: Gilles is still alive
> Second: Are you going there to compete?
> Third: Is it just me, or can you actually see through that device? It looks semi-transparent



First: YES  

Second: YES   
I am looking forward to being the 3rd non-Japanese citizen to win an event in a competition held in Japan (I am talking about the Magic of course )
Though I am working on BLD again now. ;-) ;-)

Third: I am pretty sure it is not translucid. Otherwise there would be no point of making such a device.
But there is one thing about these pictures that we do not know: where will the stackmat be placed? In front of the device? At the back?
ANother point is that this device makes it easier to start BLD solves. The judge does not need to cover the cube anymore. THe competitor can start whenever he/she is ready.


----------



## Suraimu (Mar 19, 2008)

>Gilles
Stackmat place in front of device.
It is written in Japanese.


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh thanks ^^


----------



## shelley (Mar 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> Ok, what if you want to stand, and move about?
> 
> Also, has anyone consider the seconds lost in moving the cube around behind the barrier?



It doesn't seem like you'd lose that much time if you put on the blindfold with one hand and move the cube under the board with the other at the same time.

I agree that it would hinder movement somewhat. Not everyone likes to solve in the exact same position.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 21, 2008)

But is it allowed?I mean does WCA allow oraganisers to experiment in official competitons?
All WCA has mentioned is that you are supposed to keep a paper between the cuber's face and the cube.


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, they also limit the number of events per competitor to 4 in that competition. 
Not sure if that's compliant with wca rules or not, but... that's the way they do it.


----------



## Joël (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a good solution.

It also looks like the arms fit underneath it, though I don't like to solve while resting my arm on the table. I prefer being able to move my arms around freely when I do BLD... But maybe this setup could be adjustable in heigth... I certainly like the idea a lot!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> But is it allowed?I mean does WCA allow oraganisers to experiment in official competitons?
> All WCA has mentioned is that you are supposed to keep a paper between the cuber's face and the cube.



I wouldn't consider this experimenting. The WCA actually said:


> The regulation consists of placing a sheet of paper (or a similar object) between the face of a competitor and the cube during the solving phase. WCA is looking for a widely available multi-purpose (solving while sitting and while standing) device that would not require the judge to constantly hold the paper.



I think this device rather clearly constitutes a "similar object", and it is basically an attempt to provide something like what the WCA says they are "looking for". The fact that the WCA is looking for a widely available device doesn't prevent an event organizer from coming up with a device themselves, as long as it qualifies as a "similar object". I think this seems like a good idea on the part of the organizers.


----------

